# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Not Sure what to do about a bad situation with crappy supply of frogs :(

## TheFroggyDragon

I ordered frogs on "pre-order" because they were not available yet.
They sent out half the order a week later when they should have sent the whole order.
Then I call to tell them only half the order arrived and had to send photos as proof.
They were not going to have the rest of my order until the following week.
The following week the 2nd half of my order came in.. much smaller box for the same amount of animals.

I had 1 DOA and 1 with horrible eye infections in 2nd batch.
Next morning 1 more death out of 2nd batch.
Next morning 1 more death out of 2nd batch.
Next night 1 more dead out of 2nd batch.
So 5 out of 8 on the 2nd part of shipment DEAD.

I have had to send photos each time and they are so slow to reply. I was told on the first 2 (DOA and injured) they would give me a credit or refund. I asked for a refund. I still have no refund showing up on those. I called on Friday and was told they would let me know something on the additional 2 deaths. I just sent them a photo of the 5th death. I've asked if they had many deaths and was told no they had sold most but out of all they had seen no deaths, other than mine.

I paid with paypal and have debating on opening a claim. I am not sharing the name of the company yet to see if they make right on this. If they don't it will be posted. My question to everyone is what should I do? How long should I wait for a partial refund or should I just file a paypal claim? 

I made the paypal payment on April 13th, 2012 in the amount of $325.
Received 1st part of order on April 19th.
Received 2nd part of order on April 25th.. so within 4 days 5 out of 8 dead and who knows if more will be dead tomorrow! FYI they are all in individual quarantine tanks.

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

Sorry if in the wrong section, but I thought it was the best suited area for this kind of post.

----------


## Martin

EDIT: Nevermind, apperantly I can't read...

----------


## Don

I myself would give them until Wednesday to provide a resolution.  I would suggest refund since the frogs are what you wanted and paid for and a credit isn't the frogs.

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

Wanting to wait and see if they make good on the order before "bashing" them. Mainly wanting to see if others think I should keep waiting on them or file a paypal claim to get a refund on the part of my order thats died. I've never had a bad deal like this and don't know what the normal wait time is on something like this. 





> It's the right section, but you never mentioned which store you're talking abour. Just add that (preferably in the title) and it's good!

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

Thank you! 
Should I call them on Wednesday if I haven't heard from them? Any contact has been me having to call them to check on the shipment, tell them of a death, or ask when are you issuing a refund. I've really gotten annoyed with it, but have no clue what I am doing since I never had DOA's or sickly/deaths from any other company or individual.






> I myself would give them until Wednesday to provide a resolution.  I would suggest refund since the frogs are what you wanted and paid for and a credit isn't the frogs.

----------


## Don

If they have a website, there should be a statement of some sort discussing policy for refunds and DOA issues.  If not was there a statement on the order that discussed resolution of problems with the order.  

When you last talked with them did they give you a date or time frame when they will have an answer.  If not, then i would call Monday and ask for a status on the refund.

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

I emailed them again regarding the the refund. I was told they will issue a refund on Monday and they were waiting to see what would come of the rest of the group. 

I guess I am sour from it and wanting it fixed right now because the shipping box size, the fact that one clearly had bulging deformed infected eyes.. and that doesn't happen in an overnight shipment. Also, several had nose rubs and the animals have been low grade in my opinion. I think I will stick to ordering from the guys I know have healthy well kept animals from now on rather than saving a buck and having to watch so many die.  :Frown: 

Thank you for all the input Don. You are on top of all these threads and I really appreciate your responses!

----------


## Don

Anytime and it really does suck to have such high hopes, being excited to get those new frogs only to be disappointed and even heart broken over the condition of either bad/ill product or a bad shipment.

when you do get new frogs we can't wait to see the pics though :-)

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

It seems like they may be willing to make it right tomorrow.. we will see.

I will definitely share photos when I get new frogs in  :Smile:

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

My reply from them today when I sent photos show that 7 of 8 had died was this. "Normally we can only guarantee live arrival on amphibians but because of what happened I can replace all 7 on your next order with us. Thank You."


The email before that said "As promised we will refund you on Monday when I get back in the office."


In my last response I told them I want a refund on the frogs that have died. If I don't get a reply by tomorrow and it isn't in my paypal by Wednesday I am opening a claim. This is absolutely ridiculous! This entire process has gone on since April 13th when I sent a payment. I would think a company would be wanting to make this right considering I spent $325 with them in one shipment!

----------


## Gail

Personally I would let people know who this company is no matter how they resolve the situation.  To me it sounds like animal abuse and I would NOT deal with them again.

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

I was told I would be send the biggest and healthiest frogs they had available. Many had nose rubs and were not as alert as other shipments I have gotten of Red eyes.

*This is my result: (April 25th (date of arrival) until morning of May 1st (death of 8/8)
*

Arrived with deformed eyes due to eye infection, died within 3 days.


Dead in the deli cup with another frog in the same tiny cup.


Dead on April 26th.


Dead on April 27th.


Dead on April 28th.


Dead on April 29th.


Dead on April 30th.


Dead on May 1st.


I use individual quarantine tanks on any new shipment. I have numerous Red eyes and have NEVER had any problems until this shipment. I've had some wild caught and some captive bred with no issues. This entire situation makes me miserable and I wonder how many others got part of this "batch" and have had problems or deaths.

Now I get to fight about getting a refund or replacement when I order again? 
I will *never do business* with *Underground Reptiles* again just because the price is a little cheaper. And I don't want a flipping replacement!

----------


## KingCam

> I will *never do business* with *Underground Reptiles* again just because the price is a little cheaper.


Good to know, after reading this thread I will certainly never bring my money their way either.

----------


## Don

That is so bad.  Have they indicated they are doing the refund?  If not start a claim with Paypal now.  Paypal include information as to the sells email about the refund also.
Make sure you get every cent back too.

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

I emailed them again at 7am and have yet to hear back. (I said I expect a refund in my paypal by tomorrow morning.) They said they would refund and then when more died its like oh we can't give a refund. I know people have to make a living, but really!? Some of the frogs it was very clear they were not healthy enough to ship. It just makes me sick &.






> That is so bad.  Have they indicated they are doing the refund?  If not start a claim with Paypal now.  Paypal include information as to the sells email about the refund also.
> Make sure you get every cent back too.

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

I opened a resolution claim with paypal this morning. Underground Reptiles would only agree to refund half of the dead frogs and none of the shipping. I escalated to a paypal claim a minute ago. We will see how this goes. 

I hope they lose business after the way they didn't care about the animals deaths or their customer.

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

Update on this thread..
I took the frogs into the vet to find all have intestinal parasites. They were dewormed and medication was given for those with nose rubs. As of today all, but one are dead out of 16 frogs. 

After filing a claim on the 1st of May 2012 with PayPal Underground Reptiles did not respond to it within the 10 days allowed by Paypal. I spoke to a PayPal representative today and they will be issuing a full refund by 9am eastern tomorrow.

*End result. Only do business with Underground Reptiles if you want to see a lot of deaths, deal with them with taking NO responsibility for unhealthy animals, and have to go through PayPal for a refund that takes almost a month to get back.*

----------


## Don

Yeah, that really sucks but glad to see that PayPal stands behind their policies on resolutions to bad vendors.

----------


## S13

Holy hell.  That's just insane.  When I started getting into amphibians, I'd look for vendors online, and the first thing I would do is google "company name" review and see if there is anything.  In this case though I searched and they have good reviews.

----------


## Jdnocente

not only is this company a bad supplier, but they also take the frogs from the wild or "Field collected" which is probly why they died almost instantly. they wern't used to the stress that captive bred 1s handle on a daily

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

I searched them and found only good stuff about their animals and customer service. With red eyed being such a common species that have a booming population I thought I would try the wild caught they offered. I thought they quarantined them for some time, but they immediately sell the WC as soon as they ship in. I did everything perfect with the quarantine, but being wild caught and shipped from their native area to Underground Reptiles and then to me more than likely caused them a TON of stress which made the intestinal parasites they had cause death. 
I won't be ordering wild caught again. 

I just can't believe they sent an animal with bacteria eating its eye's out and said well it arrived alive. It still makes me sick that they are killing so many animals by their practices.  :Frown:

----------


## mrzoggs

i bought 2 red eyed tree frogs from underground reptiles. they were my first tree frogs ever. one acted funny the whole time and started sleeping on the ground or was awake all day etc. died within that week. thought it was something i did... thank you very much for sharing this. the one who lived is still doing fine and ive recently added another in the tank with him but bought from a local pet store.

----------


## Croakin

> Holy hell.  That's just insane.  When I started getting into amphibians, I'd look for vendors online, and the first thing I would do is google "company name" review and see if there is anything.  In this case though I searched and they have good reviews.


 I bought 2 Giant Waxy Monkey frogs from Underground and they were dead in a week. I got 6 more elsewhere and those are still alive today.

----------


## Ted

I've been following this story and it makes me ill...if things don't work out.. ,please let me know...oh by the way,I belong to a very large motorcycle club that gets things done.....

----------


## MsBlueRose

I can't even believe that these people are allowed to continue their business...! I agree with many of the others on this post, this is just plain sickening! I am so sorry for your trouble, I feel so bad for those poor froggies! These people obviously do not care about the animals, they are in it simply for the money. I hope this company gets what's coming to them. Carma is not on their side for sure. I do hope you the best with your remaining frogs, I hope that the parasite brought into your home is dead and gone. I would hate to see more senseless deaths because of their lack of concern for the animals or their customers. Thanks for posting this thread, I will never do business with Underground Reptiles and I hope no one else does either. Best Wishes - MsBlueRose.  :Frown:

----------

